# Kawasaki FA130D AS-19 (john deere e-35)



## chainmaker (Dec 27, 2012)

I picked up this engine for a project and i cant seem to find any info on it as far as parts and specs.I also am looking for a carb for it if anyone has a lead to one.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know why, but they do list your particular engine and break it down. Perhaps it's considered obsolete, or it isn't the original engine for the JD unit. 

Go here http://www.kawpowerepc.com/

Usually Kawsaki engines on JD equipment are proprietary. You can look up parts online for free on JD's website, but the part numbers are not Kawys. While the parts often come through with regular kawy number on the box along with JD's, there's no published cross-reference list so you'll have to deal with JD.


----------



## chainmaker (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank You tons- thats the most info ive been ablento find.


----------

